# Time to make them bleed



## savedjim (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I've killed two turkeys this year and I can't stand it any more . I went in and poured out 200 pounds of corn and 4 boxes of strawberry jello in my hog hunting hole . I also hung a feeder over the hole I'm ready to draw some pig blood.  I'm hoping they will find it within a week . The last time I baited this hole I took a 200 pound boar hog at 25 yards in just 2weeks of baiting the site. I turned my brute x back up to 65 pounds and ordered some 100 grain killzones from nap. I'm going to check the hole this Sunday and see if they have found it. If the pigs are there I'm going to go ahead and set up a blind to get the kills on video. I will post all the kills off this hole on this thread up untill deer season. Check this thread for more from blood trail tv. Wish me luck.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Apr 26, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## weekender (Apr 26, 2012)

standing by for the pig stickn


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 27, 2012)

Go get em dude, sounds like ur ready!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 28, 2012)

good luck


----------



## savedjim (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I went in and checked the hole today and it looks great . It looks like a bomb went off in there hope to hunt wensday I set a camera over the hole today and set up a ground blind . They had nocked the feeder down so I fixed it and rebaited the hole I will post pics as they come in.


----------



## copperheadmike (Apr 30, 2012)

Cant wait to see!


----------



## Okie Hog (May 1, 2012)

Get them hogs!!!


----------



## savedjim (May 1, 2012)

Well my camera started sending me pics last night at 8:30 and didnt stop Untill 4:00 am this morning I wound up with 70 pics of hogs standing 20 yards in front of my ground blind . Most of the pics are of boars black and white spotted and solid black. All big hogs no small pigs I'm going to try to post the pics in a little while I can't figure out how to put the on here with my I phone. But I'm leaving out at 6:00 pm wensday afternoon to hunt the hole for the first hunt of the year. I've kinda got my heart set on one of those black and white spotted boars  pis should hopefully be up by 10: 30 tonight. Wish me luck tomorrow .


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 1, 2012)

PSEJim said:


> Well my camera started sending me pics last night at 8:30 and didnt stop Untill 4:00 am this morning I wound up with 70 pics of hogs standing 20 yards in front of my ground blind . Most of the pics are of boars black and white spotted and solid black. All big hogs no small pigs I'm going to try to post the pics in a little while I can't figure out how to put the on here with my I phone. But I'm leaving out at 6:00 pm wensday afternoon to hunt the hole for the first hunt of the year. I've kinda got my heart set on one of those black and white spotted boars  pis should hopefully be up by 10: 30 tonight. Wish me luck tomorrow .



Good luck ! 9 30 to 11 30pm seem to be the zone!


----------



## savedjim (May 1, 2012)

Here's the pic I promised


----------



## savedjim (May 1, 2012)

The pics are still coming in now as I post this. If u look hard u can see my ground blind in the upper right hand corner of the pic.


----------



## savedjim (May 2, 2012)

Headed to the swamp at 6:00 to day gonna stay untill I get a shot at a black and white spotted or a huge boar it's going to be hot.


----------



## nockemstiff (May 2, 2012)

Listening out for the report... this moon got me itching again.


----------



## savedjim (May 5, 2012)

Well its been a while since my last post but I did hunt last Sunday. And there was no shortage of hogs but the wind played havoch on our game plans. I arrived at the blind at 6:30 at 6:45 five boars came in together very cousious and I picked out the one I wanted to take but while I was waiting for a good shot one circled the bind and winded me and you know the rest of that story going in this Sunday for the second hunt.


----------



## savedjim (May 6, 2012)

Smoked one on video. Video will be up by Tuesday night hopefully.


----------



## Slugslinger (May 8, 2012)

alright.  you got me hooked.  I tuned in for the video, don't leave me in suspense.  My hunt sucked so i got live vicariously thru yours


----------



## savedjim (May 8, 2012)

Didn't get home in time to post video should have it up for every one wensday night.


----------



## savedjim (May 13, 2012)

Couldn't get the video up, but here is a picture of the boar that I killed.


----------



## savedjim (May 13, 2012)

Made a 35 yard shot on this big boar hog. Shot him qeartering to me arrow entered center of his sheld and exited mid belly opposite side. I tracked him 85 yards blood all the way. Love thoughs cut on contact broadheads


----------



## weekender (May 14, 2012)

fine looking hog, congrats


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 14, 2012)

big o hog congrads


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (May 14, 2012)

that's what I'm talking about


----------

